# Handmade Dog Figurines by Lah Lah's Dogs - Just £15!!



## LahLahsDogs

...........


----------



## Phoolf

Ace! I'll definitely order one when I get paid


----------



## tattoogirl73

they are lovely. you're very talented. think i might have to place an order at some point too


----------



## spitzergirl

Do you still do these?
Had a couple of collies made for my mum and looking for one for myself of my dog who has recently passed away.

Regards
Lenni


----------



## Lurcherlad

Don't think Lah Lah comes on the forum anymore 

Try the website - though I think someone said that didn't seem to be up anymore either.


----------

